# safari 4.0



## AppleSpirit (13 Juin 2009)

bonjour, 

est-il possible de désactiver complètement la fonction "top sites" de safari 4.0 ?

merci à vous !


----------



## Php21 (13 Juin 2009)

Faisant partie intégrante de Safari 4, je ne vois pas comment.
par contre "topsites" n'est pas trés genant et est nullement obligatoire à la navigation.


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Juin 2009)

Wallace27 a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> est-il possible de désactiver *complètement* la fonction "top sites" de safari 4.0 ?
> 
> merci à vous !


Complètement cela m'étonnerait vu que c'est une nouvelle fonction intégrée&#8230;

Par contre dans les préférences tu peux ne pas l'inclure dans la barre de signets&#8230; 

PS : Y'a que des sites de kuls dans ton Top Sites&#8230;


----------



## AppleSpirit (13 Juin 2009)

en fait ce qui m'énerve c'est que quand j'ouvre un nouvel onglet (je ne fonctionne qu'avec les onglets moi et pas avec de nouvelles fenêtres) top sites apparaît automatiquement et me charge toutes les pages... et ça m'énerve...

D'autre part je profite de vous demander si avec safari 4.0 "safari adblock" est encore nécessaire ou si safari 4.0 a intégré un anti animation de pubs sur pages web...


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Juin 2009)

Wallace27 a dit:


> en fait ce qui m'énerve c'est que quand j'ouvre un nouvel onglet (je ne fonctionne qu'avec les onglets moi et pas avec de nouvelles fenêtres) top sites apparaît automatiquement et me charge toutes les pages... et ça m'énerve...
> 
> D'autre part je profite de vous demander si avec safari 4.0 "safari adblock" est encore nécessaire ou si safari 4.0 a intégré un anti animation de pubs sur pages web...


Essaye de faire ce que j'ai dis au poste n°3


----------



## AppleSpirit (13 Juin 2009)

j'ai essayé bien sûr. mais ça ne change rien !


----------



## twinworld (13 Juin 2009)

Dans préférences > Général > menu déroulant "Les nouveaux onglets s'ouvrent avec" il faut modifier le choix.


----------



## AppleSpirit (13 Juin 2009)

twinworld a dit:


> Dans préférences > Général > menu déroulant "Les nouveaux onglets s'ouvrent avec" il faut modifier le choix.


ahhhh merci mille fois !!  C'est exactement ce qu'il me fallait ! C'était tellement logique et simple ! En fait étant donné que j'ai utilisé windaube tellement d'années j'ai encore des séquelles et je n'ai même pas le réflexe d'imaginer que ça peut être aussi simple


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Juin 2009)

twinworld a dit:


> Dans préférences > Général > menu déroulant "Les nouveaux onglets s'ouvrent avec" il faut modifier le choix.


J'l'avais zappé celui-là bien vu


----------



## twinworld (13 Juin 2009)

j'utilise pas Safari, j'ai juste installé et testé quelques configurations de l'appli. Je savais que c'était possible, mais j'ai quand même mis trois minutes pour retrouver où c'était. Ceci pour dire qu'à moi non plus, ça ne m'a pas sauté aux yeux.


----------



## r e m y (13 Juin 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> J'l'avais zappé celui-là bien vu



Et juste au-dessus la même chose pour la page de démarrage


----------



## omni (13 Juin 2009)

Je profite de ce fil pour signaler ce qui m'arrive : depuis que j'ai téléchargé la version 4 de safari (officielle) c'est assez rigolo puisque quand j'essaie d'aller sur le refurb de chez aplle : safari plante et se ferme... a chaque fois !!!


----------



## moebius80 (13 Juin 2009)

omni a dit:


> Je profite de ce fil pour signaler ce qui m'arrive : depuis que j'ai téléchargé la version 4 de safari (officielle) c'est assez rigolo puisque quand j'essaie d'aller sur le refurb de chez aplle : safari plante et se ferme... a chaque fois !!!



Ca ne semble pas poser de problème chez moi... tu as un lien ?


----------



## AppleSpirit (13 Juin 2009)

et personne ne m'a encore répondu concernant l'utilité de safari adblock sur safari 4.0 ...


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Juin 2009)

Wallace27 a dit:


> et personne ne m'a encore répondu concernant l'utilité de safari adblock sur safari 4.0 ...



Toujours utile si tu veux bloquer un minimum de pub et que tu ne dispose pas d'un autre moyen. Fonctionne sans problème avec Safari 4. J'ai installé la 0.4.0 RC1 de Safari AdBlock sur mon MBP et ça ne pose pas de problème. Il y a même un nouveau bouton pour la barre d'outil de Safari. 

Détestant les hacks en tout genre et prompt à leur taper dessus à la première occasion, je dois reconnaître que ce Safari AdBlock est une petite merveille extrêmement bien conçue qui passe fort bien les différentes mises à jour de Safari, contrairement à bien d'autre petites saletés plantogènes.

Bref, Safari AdBlock.


----------



## omni (13 Juin 2009)

moebius80 a dit:


> Ca ne semble pas poser de problème chez moi... tu as un lien ?



et voilà le lien  : http://store.apple.com/fr/browse/home/specialdeals/mac?mco=MTE2NzY
il fonctionnait parfaitement avec safari 3 pendant plus de 6 mois....


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Juin 2009)

omni a dit:


> et voilà le lien  : http://store.apple.com/fr/browse/home/specialdeals/mac?mco=MTE2NzY
> il fonctionnait parfaitement avec safari 3 pendant plus de 6 mois....



Pas de problème.


----------



## moebius80 (13 Juin 2009)

omni a dit:


> et voilà le lien  : http://store.apple.com/fr/browse/home/specialdeals/mac?mco=MTE2NzY
> il fonctionnait parfaitement avec safari 3 pendant plus de 6 mois....



je confirme, pas de problème chez moi


----------



## AppleSpirit (13 Juin 2009)

omni a dit:


> et voilà le lien  : http://store.apple.com/fr/browse/home/specialdeals/mac?mco=MTE2NzY
> il fonctionnait parfaitement avec safari 3 pendant plus de 6 mois....


moi j'y accède sans aucun problème !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (13 Juin 2009)

Pas de problème non plus chez moi.

Omni, essaie d'effacer les cookies de l'apple store dans les Préférences Safari>Sécurité>Cookies : ça pourrait te rendre l'accès.


----------



## Denauw88 (13 Juin 2009)

Personne ne sait par hasard s'il existe un plugin ou quelque chose du genre pour réintégrer l'ouverture des onglets dans le haut de safari, comme dans la version bêta? Car j'adorais cette nouveauté (j'étais un des rares je pense). Voilà des idées?


----------



## r e m y (14 Juin 2009)

Pareil... j'aimais bien ces onglets en haut.

J'imagine que si la possibilité a été laissée par Apple dans le code de Safari, quelqu'un publiera un utilitaire pour la réactiver (mais encore faut-il que le code correspondant ait été conservé!)


----------



## omni (14 Juin 2009)

Suivant vos conseils, j'ai effacé tous les cookies, de plus, j'ai réparées les autorisations = rien n'y fait : dès que j'essaie d'aller sur le refurb et/ou sur le site d'apple = plantage de safari !


----------



## da capo (14 Juin 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Pareil... j'aimais bien ces onglets en haut.
> 
> J'imagine que si la possibilité a été laissée par Apple dans le code de Safari, quelqu'un publiera un utilitaire pour la réactiver (mais encore faut-il que le code correspondant ait été conservé!)



Pas encore d'utilitaire mais  il y a une possibilité de les retrouver à condition d'avoir encore accès à la beta. La manipulation est décrite chez macosxhints :
http://www.macosxhints.com/index.php?topic=browsers

Par contre, pas de garantie sur la manip : si ça marche tant mieux, si ça plante tant pis.


----------



## Fireball3290 (14 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,

Je n'arrivais pas non plus à aller sur apple store depuis l'installation de safari 4. J'ai lu sur Mac fixit que LazyMouse y était pour quelque chose. Et effectivement, après avoir exclu safari des applications où LazyMouse exerce ses talents, tout est rentré dans l'ordre.
Hope this help


----------



## beaunois (14 Juin 2009)

Wallace27 a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> est-il possible de désactiver complètement la fonction "top sites" de safari 4.0 ?
> 
> merci à vous !



sans vraiment desactiver cette fonction, il suffit de saisir la poignée (trois petits traits) et remonter vers le haut.
A la fermeture de safari,demander vider l'historique, cocher la case dans la fenêtre et repondre
vider.
A toutes les remises en marche la fenetre noire restera masquée.


----------



## omni (14 Juin 2009)

Fireball3290 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je n'arrivais pas non plus à aller sur apple store depuis l'installation de safari 4. J'ai lu sur Mac fixit que LazyMouse y était pour quelque chose. Et effectivement, après avoir exclu safari des applications où LazyMouse exerce ses talents, tout est rentré dans l'ordre.
> Hope this help



LAZY MOUSE ??? connais pas.. Donc j'ai : effacer tous les cookies, réparer les autorisations, virer (mis sur le bureau pour l'instant) le fichier com.apple.Safari.plist = rien n'y fait, quand j'essaie d'aller sur le store et/ou le refurb = plantage, safari se ferme !!! Apple aurait-il sorti le seul navigateur qui mord la main du créateur ....


----------



## r e m y (14 Juin 2009)

tu vas rire.... je viens d'essayer d'aller sur le storelantage!
http://store.apple.com/fr


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Juin 2009)

omni a dit:


> LAZY MOUSE ??? connais pas.. Donc j'ai : effacer tous les cookies, réparer les autorisations, virer (mis sur le bureau pour l'instant) le fichier com.apple.Safari.plist = rien n'y fait, quand j'essaie d'aller sur le store et/ou le refurb = plantage, safari se ferme !!! Apple aurait-il sorti le seul navigateur qui mord la main du créateur ....


Encore une fois STOP !!! J'y vais sur le store et sur le refurb sans plantages de Safari 4 que ce soit sous Tiger ou Leopard sur 2 machines différentes&#8230;

Vous commencez à m'énerver&#8230; 

Avant d'incriminer Apple et Safari posez vous la question des m*rdes que vous avez pu installer sur vos ordis&#8230;

Ensuite on verra plus clair&#8230;

Repartez d'une clean install et revenez nous dire&#8230; :mouais:

Non je suis pas énervé&#8230; !!!



r e m y a dit:


> tu vas rire.... je viens d'essayer d'aller sur le storelantage!
> http://store.apple.com/fr


Ben pas chez moi&#8230; Et sur les 2 configs et les 2 OS différents&#8230;


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Juin 2009)

Il semblerait qu'il y ait un problème avec des éléments de l'accessibilité. Il faudrait semble-t-il désactiver l'accès aux périphériques d'aide dans les Préférences Système>Accès Universel.

http://www.mac4ever.com/news/45251/safari_4_a_aussi_son_lot_de_petits_problemes/

Si cela fut une solution pour certains, je n'ai personnellement rencontré aucun des problèmes cités alors que la case est toujours cochée dans mes prefs sys.

Bref, le mystère reste entier et installer des hacks ne l'éclaircit pas, bien au contraire.


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Juin 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Il semblerait qu'il y ait un problème avec des éléments de l'accessibilité. Il faudrait semble-t-il désactiver l'accès aux périphériques d'aide dans les Préférences Système>Accès Universel.
> 
> http://www.mac4ever.com/news/45251/safari_4_a_aussi_son_lot_de_petits_problemes/
> 
> ...


Pas cochée chez moi ça peut-être une piste


----------



## r e m y (14 Juin 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Pas cochée chez moi ça peut-être une piste



Chez moi j'ai beau désactiver tous les Services d'accessibilité, impossible d'aller sur l'AppleStore. (VoiceOver était déjà désactivé, j'ai décoché également "Activer l'accès pour les périphériques d'aide" et j'ai redémarré)

Par contre, dans les préférences de Safari, si je désactive Javascript, pas de problème pour accéder à l'APpleStore
Dès que je réactive JavaScript et que je recharge la page de l'AppleStore... CRASH!

Note pour DosJones: mon MacBook Pro est tout ce qu'il y a de plus clean.... Acheté fin janvier avec 10.5.6, tout ce que j'ai fait dessus c'est appliquer les mises à jour Apple, dont la combo 10.5.7. Aucun ajout autre... (ce qui n'est pas forcément le cas de mon iMac....)


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Juin 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Chez moi j'ai beau désactiver tous les Services d'accessibilité, impossible d'aller sur l'AppleStore. (VoiceOver était déjà désactivé, j'ai décoché également "Activer l'accès pour les périphériques d'aide" et j'ai redémarré)
> 
> Par contre, dans les préférences de Safari, si je désactive Javascript, pas de problème pour accéder à l'APpleStore
> 
> Note pour DosJones: mon MacBook Pro est tout ce qu'il y a de plus clean.... Acheté fin janvier avec 10.5.6, tout ce que j'ai fait dessus c'est appliquer les mises à jour Apple, dont la combo 10.5.7. Aucun ajout autre... (ce qui n'est pas forcément le cas de mon iMac....)


Entendons nous bien Je reste persuadé que pour tous ceux qui ont des problèmes c'est pas normal

Tu as importé d'anciennes données à l'install du MacBook Pro via assistant Migration ?

Tu as testé sur un autre compte ?


----------



## r e m y (14 Juin 2009)

Bien sûr que j'ai testé sur une autre session tout ce qu'il y a de plus vierge (créée pour l'occasion)

Et vu la vague de protestation sur le Net au sujet de cette incapacité à aller sur l'AppleStore, visiblement beaucoup de monde est touché.

A croire que tu as oublié d'installer quelque chose sur ton Mac, mon cher DosJones...


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Juin 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Bien sûr que j'ai testé sur une autre session tout ce qu'il y a de plus vierge (créée pour l'occasion)
> 
> Et vu la vague de protestation sur le Net au sujet de cette incapacité à aller sur l'AppleStore, visiblement beaucoup de monde est touché.
> 
> A croire que tu as oublié d'installer quelque chose sur ton Mac, mon cher DosJones...


A croire que j'ai bien fait quelque part


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Juin 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> A croire que j'ai bien fait quelque part



Pareil. Deux machines et tout baigne.


----------



## omni (14 Juin 2009)

1) Je n'ai aucun plug in pour SAFARI d'installé,
2) SAfari 3 fonctionnait à merveille !
3) Par conséquent si je n'ai rien changé de ma configuration et que la version 4 plante = un problème lié à cette version. Je ne dis que Apple à tort ou raison, je dis juste que je suis un utilisateur basique à qui on a "conseillé" (apple en l'occurrence) de télécharger la version 4 de safari.... Ce que j'ai fait et aujourd'hui j'ai un souci lié à cette mise à jour, alors que je le répète je n'ai rien modifié sur mon ordi...:rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h01 ----------

Pas moyen d'éditer mon message sans que safari ne ferme... J'insiste sur un point : je ne ferai pas une clean install juste pour SAFARI ! ou plus exactement pour une mise à jour merdique de safari ! Faut pas pousser


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Juin 2009)

omni a dit:


> 1) Je n'ai aucun plug in pour SAFARI d'installé,
> 2) SAfari 3 fonctionnait à merveille !
> 3) Par conséquent si je n'ai rien changé de ma configuration et que la version 4 plante = un problème lié à cette version. Je ne dis que Apple à tort ou raison, je dis juste que je suis un utilisateur basique à qui on a "conseillé" (apple en l'occurrence) de télécharger la version 4 de safari.... Ce que j'ai fait et aujourd'hui j'ai un souci lié à cette mise à jour, alors que je le répète je n'ai rien modifié sur mon ordi...:rateau:


Pour les Plug-Ins y'en a plus du tout dans ordi/Biblio/Internet Plug-Ins ?


----------



## omni (14 Juin 2009)

Je répond via firefox qui lui fonctionne à merveille et me permet d'éditer mes messages et d'aller sur le store...
Je joints donc les plugin restants... dans l'endroit que tu as indiqué. J'insiste : utilisateur lambda qui ne sait pas que ces trucs sont installés et où ils peuvent l'être....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En même temps je suppose que ces trucs "plugin" peuvent être utiles à un moment donné ??? Quick time, flip4mac...


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Juin 2009)

Rien que là je vois un "GoogleGadget.webplugin" qui n'a rien à y faire.


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Juin 2009)

omni a dit:


> Je répond via firefox qui lui fonctionne à merveille et me permet d'éditer mes messages et d'aller sur le store...
> Je joints donc les plugin restants... dans l'endroit que tu as indiqué. J'insiste : utilisateur lambda qui ne sait pas que ces trucs sont installés et où ils peuvent l'être....
> 
> 
> ...


Ben tu vois que t'en avais&#8230; 

Moi j'ai ceux-là&#8230;

Y' a un Flip4Mac en trop&#8230;


----------



## omni (14 Juin 2009)

OK je le mets à la poub. Mais cela n'explique pas pourquoi safari 3 ne s'en plaignait pas...
Faut-il en retirer d'autres ???

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h19 ----------

Quel flip4 est en trop ? le web ou l'autre ???


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Juin 2009)

omni a dit:


> OK je le mets à la poub. Mais cela n'explique pas pourquoi safari 3 ne s'en plaignait pas...
> Faut-il en retirer d'autres ???


Sans poubelliser tu peux les glisser dans les Plug-Ins désactivés&#8230;

Faut redémarrer bien sûr&#8230;


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Juin 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Sans poubelliser tu peux les glisser dans les Plug-Ins désactivés
> 
> Faut redémarrer bien sûr
> 
> Celui qu'a pas le nom exact du mien



Aucun n'est en trop. Il y a toujours deux fichiers pour Flip4Mac : un .plugin et un webplugin.

D'ailleurs, s'il est à jour les deux indiquent la dernière version : 2.2.3.7.


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Juin 2009)

Non rien&#8230;


----------



## r e m y (15 Juin 2009)

omni a dit:


> Je répond via firefox qui lui fonctionne à merveille et me permet d'éditer mes messages et d'aller sur le store...
> Je joints donc les plugin restants... dans l'endroit que tu as indiqué. J'insiste : utilisateur lambda qui ne sait pas que ces trucs sont installés et où ils peuvent l'être....
> 
> 
> ...



Je te suggère de désactiver JavaScript dans les préférences de Safari4.

Chez moi ça a réglé le problème concernant l'AppleStore
(je n'ai pas encore pu vérifier si ça réglait aussi les plantages aléatoire quand je veux éditer un message sur ce forum... justement parce que c'était aléatoire)

Nota: hier soir j'ai installé un Leopard tout propre sur un disque externe, puis je l'ai mis à jour via Mise à jour logiciel (incluant donc Safari4)
J'ai procédé aux réparations d'autorisations d'usage et j'ai testé Safari....

Accès à l'AppleStore....la roue dentée de chargement de la page commence à tourner, puis se bloque et... Safari quitte avec proposition d'envoi d'un rapport à Apple (ce que j'ai fait pour la dizième fois)
Désactivation de JavaScript dans les pref Safari.... accès à l'AppleStore en quelques dizièmes de secondes!

Petite question à ceux qui n'ont pas de souci (en raison d'une idée évoquée sur les forums mozilla.org où certains ont noté une anomalie de javascript sur Safari4 dans la gestion des onglets). Chez vous Safari est configuré pour ouvrir les nouvelles pages dans un nouvel onglet? ou dans une nouvelle fenêtre?

Nota2: à part ce petit bug, cette version 4 me plait bien. De plus depuis que JavaScript est désactivé tout va bien... à croire que je ne vais jamais sur aucun site nécessitant JavaScript! Bizarre, non?


----------



## omni (15 Juin 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Je te suggère de désactiver JavaScript dans les préférences de Safari4.
> 
> Chez moi ça a réglé le problème concernant l'AppleStore
> (je n'ai pas encore pu vérifier si ça réglait aussi les plantages aléatoire quand je veux éditer un message sur ce forum... justement parce que c'était aléatoire)



JAVASCRIPT DÉSACTIVÉ = SAFARI ne plante plus quand je vais sur le store....

Ni même quand j'édite mon message... Merci pour ce conseil...
Par contre : à quoi pourrait servir javascript ? N'en n'aurai-je pas besoin à un moment ?


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Juin 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> &#8230;Petite question à ceux qui n'ont pas de souci (en raison d'une idée évoquée sur les forums mozilla.org où certains ont noté une anomalie de javascript sur Safari4 dans la gestion des onglets). *Chez vous Safari est configuré pour ouvrir les nouvelles pages dans un nouvel onglet? ou dans une nouvelle fenêtre?*
> 
> Nota2: à part ce petit bug, cette version 4 me plait bien. De plus depuis que JavaScript est désactivé tout va bien... à croire que je ne vais jamais sur aucun site nécessitant JavaScript! Bizarre, non?


Quand on clique sur un lien ?

Ctrl-clic propose les deux choix via un menu déroulant + d'autres options, sans ctrl-clic ça ouvre dans une nouvelle fenêtre&#8230;

Java script est activé dans Safari sur l'iMac 20" PPC Tiger 10.4.11&#8230;

C'est sur quelle config que tu as le soucis ?

Numéro de version de JavaPluginCocoa.bundle ?


----------



## r e m y (15 Juin 2009)

omni a dit:


> JAVASCRIPT DÉSACTIVÉ = SAFARI ne plante plus quand je vais sur le store....
> 
> Ni même quand j'édite mon message... Merci pour ce conseil...
> Par contre : à quoi pourrait servir javascript ? N'en n'aurai-je pas besoin à un moment ?



Je l'ignore.... je suis sûr que certains sites Web incluent dans leur page des scripts JavaScript, mais pour l'instant je ne suis pas gêné par cette désactivation.
Il est d'ailleurs probable que ces sites signaleront par un message l'impossibilité à exécuter un JavaScript le cas échéant....

Les spécialistes nous donneront des réponses, je pense.

(au fait pour les spécialistes.... JavaScript a-t-il un rapport avec Java et l'application Preferences JAVA qu'on trouve dans /utilitaires/java? Je crois que non, mais je préfère demander confirmation)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h22 ----------




Dos Jones a dit:


> Quand on clique sur un lien ?
> 
> Ctrl-clic propose les deux choix via un menu déroulant + d'autres options, sans ctrl-clic ça ouvre dans une nouvelle fenêtre&#8230;
> (quant à la config à problème... c'est sur mes 2 macs sous 10.5.7, y compris en bootant sur un système 10.5.7 tout neuf créé spécialement hier soir sur disque externe)
> ...



Moi quand je clique sur un lien, ça ouvre le nouveau site dans un onglet.... Essaie de configurer Safari ainsi et va cliquer sur l'URL de l'AppleStore pour nous dire si dans ce mode ça plante "enfin" chez toi.

Quant à a config à problème: mes 2 Macs sous 10.5.7 (y compris avec un système 10.5.7 tout neuf créé spécialement hier soir sur un disque externe)


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Juin 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Moi quand je clique sur un lien, ça ouvre le nouveau site dans un onglet.... *Essaie de configurer Safari ainsi* et va cliquer sur l'URL de l'AppleStore pour nous dire si dans ce mode ça plante "enfin" chez toi.
> 
> Quant à a config à problème: mes 2 Macs sous 10.5.7 (y compris avec un système 10.5.7 tout neuf créé spécialement hier soir sur un disque externe)


Pas moyen de le configurer en ouverture dans un nouvel onglet même en cochant la bonne option

Bouge pas je teste sur le MacBook Leo

Idem


----------



## r e m y (15 Juin 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Pas moyen de le configurer en ouverture dans un nouvel onglet même en cochant la bonne option&#8230;
> 
> Bouge pas je teste sur le MacBook Leo&#8230;
> 
> Idem&#8230;


 
Bizarre.... et en forçant la modif du ficheir Preferences de Safari via le Terminal

defaults write com.apple.Safari TargetedClicksCreateTabs -bool true
(fais une sauvegarde du fichier de preferences avant, bien sûr.... je m'en voudrais de te véroler ton Safari qui fonctionne si bien!)


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Juin 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Bizarre.... et en forçant la modif du ficheir Preferences de Safari via le Terminal
> 
> defaults write com.apple.Safari TargetedClicksCreateTabs -bool true
> (fais une sauvegarde du fichier de preferences avant, bien sûr.... je m'en voudrais de te véroler ton Safari qui fonctionne si bien!)


En réalité cela fonctionne mais dans le cadre prévu c'est à partir des applications externes comme mail ou iChat

Je vais regarder la modif du fichiers de préférences, j'ai lu cela quelque part faut que je retrouve

T'inquiètes je vais pas faire cela sans précautions


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Juin 2009)

Bon au risque de te décevoir mon Safari s'est pas vérolé et n'a pas planté en suivant le lien vers Apple qui s'est bien ouvert dans un nouvel onglet&#8230;

La vérité est ailleurs&#8230; 

Pour ajouter à ton dépit  je viens de faire la manip sur le MacBook et ça roule nickel aussi&#8230; 



			
				Pub a dit:
			
		

> Je l'aurais un jour, je l'aurais&#8230;


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Juin 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Bon au risque de te décevoir mon Safari s'est pas vérolé et n'a pas planté en suivant le lien vers Apple qui s'est bien ouvert dans un nouvel onglet
> 
> La vérité est ailleurs
> 
> Pour ajouter à ton dépit  je viens de faire la manip sur le MacBook et ça roule nickel aussi



Pareil. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h42 ----------




r e m y a dit:


> (...)
> Petite question à ceux qui n'ont pas de souci (en raison d'une idée évoquée sur les forums mozilla.org où certains ont noté une anomalie de javascript sur Safari4 dans la gestion des onglets). Chez vous Safari est configuré pour ouvrir les nouvelles pages dans un nouvel onglet? ou dans une nouvelle fenêtre?
> (...)


Je suis en fonctionnement "normal" : Pour ouvrir un lien dans un nouvel onglet je fais un cmd+clic.

Je n'ai pas modifié Safari sur ce point par une commande Terminal. Quant aux liens ouverts depuis une application (->capture Dos Jones), il est réglé pour ouvrir une nouvelle fenêtre (je trouve ça mieux comme ça avec Space).


----------



## r e m y (15 Juin 2009)

Bon ben moi, j'arrête de chercher.... on va attendre une mise à jour de Safari (le problème semble assez répandu, mais les causes semblent tout aussi inexplicables que les solutions proposées pour résoudre le bug. Pour certain c'est VoiceOver, pour d'autre l'accès aux périphériques d'aide qu'il faudrait désactiver et réactiver, pour d'autres, dont je suis, il faut désactiver JavaScript)

Au passage, pour ceux qui voudraient se sentir moins seuls et obtenir le bug (accès impossible à l'AppleStore), il semblerait qu'il suffise d'activer VoiceOver... (mais je suis déjà quasiment sûr que DosJones et MoonWalker ne réussiront toujours pas à faire planter leur Safari!)


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Juin 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Bon ben moi, j'arrête de chercher.... on va attendre une mise à jour de Safari (le problème semble assez répandu, mais les causes semblent tout aussi inexplicables que les solutions proposées pour résoudre le bug. Pour certain c'est VoiceOver, pour d'autre l'accès aux périphériques d'aide qu'il faudrait désactiver et réactiver, pour d'autres, dont je suis, il faut désactiver JavaScript)
> 
> Au passage, pour ceux qui voudraient se sentir moins seuls et obtenir le bug (accès impossible à l'AppleStore), il semblerait qu'il suffise d'activer VoiceOver... (mais je suis déjà quasiment sûr que DosJones et MoonWalker ne réussiront toujours pas à faire planter leur Safari!)


Bingo 

Ça roule mais c'est agaçant cette voix :mouais:

Je ne crois pas qu'une MAJ résolve vraiment le problème

Je peux t'envoyer par mail les plugins que j'ai sur mes 3 machines avec les 4 configurations où il n'y a pas de soucis (Taille et versions)

Contacte moi par MP


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Juin 2009)

On prend soin de nos bébés et ils nous le rendent bien. :love:


----------



## r e m y (15 Juin 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Bingo
> 
> Je peux t'envoyer par mail les plugins que j'ai sur mes 3 machines avec les 4 configurations où il n'y a pas de soucis (Taille et versions)
> )



Même en sortant TOUS les plugins de /bibliotheque.Internet plugins et de ~/bibliothèque/internet plugins l'APpleStore continue à faire planter Safari si JavaScript est activé...

ce n'est donc pas un pb de plugins!


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Juin 2009)

Si tu veux faire des test et expériences, je te propose d'essayer différents navigateurs WebKit.

Sunrise Browser => s'installe sur le WebKit.framework
OmniWeb => apporte son propre framework (basé sur WebKit de Safari 3)
Webkit => le même que Safari mais avec un WebKit.framework plus avancé.

Lequel ne plante pas ?


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Juin 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Même en sortant TOUS les plugins de /bibliotheque.Internet plugins et de ~/bibliothèque/internet plugins l'APpleStore continue à faire planter Safari si JavaScript est activé...
> 
> ce n'est donc pas un pb de plugins!


Je pensais plutôt à des versions de plug-ins qui seraient différentes

Sinon sur ta nouvelle configuration tu es passé par l'assistant migration pour récupérer les données d'un autre compte ?

C'est quand même curieux ce problème pour toi et d'autres :mouais:

Moonwalker est sur un iMac Intel avec Leo ce qui fait une cinquième config différentes des miennes où il n'y a pas de problème Sans compter toutes celles où, n'ayant pas de soucis avec la leur, les utilisateurs n'avaient pas de raison de venir poster ici

Un process au démarrage particulier ?

Tu vas rire mais sur l'iMac PPC 20" les plug-ins de javas datent de 2005 et sur le Leopard pour ce même ordi c'est de 2007

Ils datent de quand les tiens ?

Bien sûr je pourrais laisser tomber en disant  : ben qu'il se démerde avec sa daube d'ordi mais bon, c'est pas mon genre  En plus je pense qu'on pourrait faire avancer le schimilimilblick en persévérant


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Juin 2009)

Je précise : un iMac Early 2006 CoreDuo et un MBP Early 2008 Core2Duo.


----------



## r e m y (15 Juin 2009)

je progresse... j'ai trouvé un utilisateur sur mes Macs qui peut accéder à l'APpleStore via Safari4 sans planter:

Root ! 

Par contre il me demande le mot de passe pour ouvrir le trousseau X509Anchors ???
C'est pas un truc MIcrosoft ça???

Pourquoi Root doit-il accéder à ce trousseau d'accès pour accéder à l'AppleStore???

(sur le système réinstallé sur un disque externe, je n'ai rien réimporté!  et ça plante...)
Sur le rapport de crash c'est un série de référence à WebCore dans le thread0 crashé....

je vais essayer d'autre navigateurs (sur certaines discussion certains disent qu'en téléchargeant le "true webkit" Safari4 ne plante plus!)

Sunrise... plante
Omniweb... ne plante pas

Quant à Webkit, je n'ai pas osé le charger (car je comprends qu'il va remplacer le webkit installé par Safari4... est-ce bien prudent?)


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Juin 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> je progresse... j'ai trouvé un utilisateur sur mes Macs qui peut accéder à l'APpleStore via Safari4 sans planter:
> 
> Root !
> 
> ...



Question de droits ?


----------



## r e m y (15 Juin 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Question de droits ?



C'est clairement une piste... mais droit sur quoi? un fichier? Un dossier cache???? mystère!

Les autorisations ont été réparées plusieurs fois...


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Juin 2009)

Je viens de voir ce postJe te laisse testerPas folle la guèpe


----------



## r e m y (15 Juin 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Je pensais plutôt à des versions de plug-ins qui seraient différentes
> Tu vas rire mais sur l'iMac PPC 20" les plug-ins de javas datent de 2005 et sur le Leopard pour ce même ordi c'est de 2007


JavaPluginCocoa.bundle date du 28 août 2007
Mon plugin le plus ancien est VerifiedDownloadPlugin.plugin du 8 décembre 2006
même date que le QuartzComposer.webplugin

Ah non... j'oubliais le DRM Plugin.bundle daté du 8 novembre 2003 (mais installé par mon DVD de Léopard!!!!)


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Juin 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> *JavaPluginCocoa.bundle* date du 28 août 2007
> Mon plugin le plus ancien est VerifiedDownloadPlugin.plugin du 8 décembre 2006
> même date que le QuartzComposer.webplugin
> 
> Ah non... j'oubliais le DRM Plugin.bundle daté du 8 novembre 2003 (mais installé par mon DVD de Léopard!!!!)


Le mien du 29/09/2007,

QuartzComposer.webplugin date du 24/09/2007

VerifiedDownloadPlugin.plugin date du 24/09/2007

DRM Plugin.bundle date du 28/04/2006

J'ai l'impression que t'as vraiment pris du retard pour tout


----------



## FrançoisMacG (15 Juin 2009)

Sur mon MB Pro late 2008 où Safari 4.0 ne plante pas, les plugins sont encore plus récents : Java du 18/07/08, VerifiedDownload et QuartzComposer du 31/05/08. 
Et je n'ai pas de DRMplugin.


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Juin 2009)

Il vient d'où votre DRMtruchose.bundle ? Je n'ai pas ça moi, nulle part. :mouais:

Mais vous êtes des adeptes de l'installation par dessus Tiger...


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Juin 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Il vient d'où votre DRMtruchose.bundle ? Je n'ai pas ça moi, nulle part. :mouais:
> 
> Mais vous êtes des adeptes de l'installation par dessus Tiger...


Pas forcément&#8230; je l'ai sur le Tiger de base de l'iMac G5 et il se retrouve sur le Leopard pour cette même machine, installé sur un DD externe, avec récupération des données par l'assistant&#8230;

A l'occasion je teste en le déplaçant dans le dossier Plug-ins disabled&#8230; 

Je sais pas si c'est pas un truc lié à Windows Media Player&#8230; A vérifier&#8230;


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Juin 2009)

Aouai... l'assistant de migration... il récupère trop de choses à mon goût.

Rien de mieux qu'une bonne clean install et le travail à la main. Propre, net, sans bavure.


----------



## rigolpazavexa (16 Juin 2009)

Bonjour

Pas de problème de navigation avec Safari 4, store compris.

Après 1er lancement de Safari, suppression machin ("top sites") aussi vite que j'ai pu : plus long à  attendre qu'il soit chargé que de le supprimer de l'écran dans les préférences . . . . et comme de toute façon, j'efface toutes traces de ma navigation en quittant (et même plusieurs fois en cours), je ne vois pas très bien l'intérêt.

J'aurais préféré l'introduction de fonctions réellement utiles : possibilité de lignes de séparations entre les signets d'un même dossier de la barre des signets, comme FireFox (j'utilise environ 250 signets : le temps perdu pour trouver le 14ème d'une liste de 35 (et les dossiers de signets dépasse à droite sur un 22 pouces). 
De même, une gestion plus poussée des cookies (type, eh oui, de I.E. 5.2 pour Mac, qui laissait la possibilité de refuser ou accepter les cookies par interrogation au cas par cas selon le site (Dans Safari, comme dans FireFox, c'est tout ou rien la 3ème solution  "provenant seulement des sites ***bloquer les cookies de tierce partie . . . ne servant à rien, finalement, car les dites tierces parties ont vite fait de bloquer l'accès au site si tu coches cette fonction)

Mauvaise imitation de FireFox3 sur un un aspect (au point que je n'installe pas la 3ème de  FF pour ce motif) : dans la V4, la réduction de taille d'une fenêtre est limitée (essayez de réduire en largeur une fenêtre. Ça bloque). Pas grave ? Si pour moi, car j'ai besoin de placer côte à côte une vingtaine de fenêtres, sans chevauchement (peut m'importe ce que l'on y voit, il ne s'agit que d'une étude de réglage et d'optimisation du défilement en diaporama). Comme Safari donne un affichage plus petit, un peu moins grave.

Un excellent point, la possibilité d'agrandir toute la page, images comprises. J'espère que cela fonctionne avec tous les sites

Mais pour en revenir à l'une des questions posées  (par omni), Safari 4 installe d'office des modules. On peut dans les préférences/sécurité "activer/désactiver" les modules externes. Et dans Aide/modules installés en trouver la liste (impressionnante, chez moi).

JM


----------



## r e m y (16 Juin 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Le mien du 29/09/2007,
> 
> QuartzComposer.webplugin date du 24/09/2007
> 
> ...


Oups désolé... je n'avais pas booté sur le disque externe. Donc les plugins dont j'ai donné la date ci-dessus, sont ceux de l'iMac passé de 10.4 à 10.5....

Bon peu importe car ce n'est pas un pb de plugins (ni de fichier préférences d'ailleurs), car en virant tout le dossier preferences et tous les dossier /InternetPlugins puis redémarage, ça continue de planter.

Par contre, j'ai résolu le pb en installant WebKit à partir du lien de MoonWalker (sur le MacBook Pro... pas encore fait l'essai sur l'iMac car je veux d'abord vérifier qu'il n'y a pas d'effets indésirables ailleurs, comme dans Mail par exemple).

Si j'ai bien compris, il s 'agit du même WebKit que celui utilisé par Apple, mais dans une version un peu plus récente...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 06h46 ----------

En venant au boulot ce matin j'ai eu une idée (que je ne pourrai testé que ce soir en rentrant...)

Sur mes Macs Safari4 a été installé via le module Mise à jour logiciels... pour ceux chez qui il n'y a pas de plantage en accédant à l'AppleStore (1), comment l'avez-vous installé? En téléchargeant l'image disque sur le site d'Apple, ou via MIse à jour logiciel également?

(1) depuis j'ai trouvé d'autres sites qui font planter Safari4: le bouton "Editer" sur ces forums (2 fois sur 3 environ), et plusieurs pages sur les sites d'Amazon (publier un commentaire sur un vendeur par exemple)


----------



## bompi (16 Juin 2009)

Pour dire : Safari 4 installé depuis le module de mise à jour. Aucun problème apparent sur l'AppleStore [je me suis un peu baladé, ait mis quelque chose dans le panier et je me suis identifié pour voir mon compte] : fonctionnement tel qu'attendu.

Tout ça sur un MBP Unibody de décembre 2008, entièrement mis à jour (OS X.5.7 et tout le reste).

Seule subtilité par rapport à vous (je pense) : j'utilise un proxy sur ce même Mac, Privoxy, qui me permet d'éviter la plus grande partie des publicités et des Flash. Donc si les plantages sont dus à ce type de bouses, j'y échappe (avec contentement )


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Juin 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Sur mes Macs Safari4 a été installé via le module Mise à jour logiciels... pour ceux chez qui il n'y a pas de plantage en accédant à l'AppleStore (1), *comment l'avez-vous installé?* En téléchargeant l'image disque sur le site d'Apple, ou via MIse à jour logiciel également?


Un peu des 2 

Via Apple pour les PPCs et via le menu pomme pour ceux en Leo

Bonne journée


----------



## FrançoisMacG (16 Juin 2009)

Un article de macfixit conseille de changer d'Agent d'utilisateur (Safari>Développement) jusqu'à se faire passer pour Internet Explorer !

et un commentaire sur le bug Apple Store parle de réinitaliser Safari, ou de virer son plist.


----------



## r e m y (16 Juin 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Un article de macfixit conseille de changer d'Agent d'utilisateur (Safari>Développement) jusqu'à se faire passer pour Internet Explorer !
> 
> et un commentaire sur le bug Apple Store parle de réinitaliser Safari, ou de virer son plist.




Déjà testé le changement d'Agent (mais je referai car je n'ai peut-être pas poussé jusqu'à Internet Exploseur....)

Réinitialisation de Safari et virer le plist... déjà fait également (j'ai même sorti tout le contenu du dossier Preferences, au cas où de vieux plist viennent mettre le souk)


----------



## 123sylvainv (19 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,

je cherche comment remettre sur top sites un site que l'on a supprimé par erreur en cliquant sur la croix à côté de la punaise : "ne jamais inclure comme top site".
Le problème c'est comment oublier le "jamais" car malgré de fréquentes visites il ne revient pas dans la page. De même qu'il est normalement possible de rajouter un site dans top sites en glissant son url, là c'est inopérant.

Si quelqu'un a une idée....


----------



## FrançoisMacG (19 Juin 2009)

Essaie Safari > Signets > Ajouter un signet à : TopSites.

Et si rien ne fonctionne, quitte Safari, et mets le fichier TopSites.plist (de Maison>Bibliothèque>Safari) sur le Bureau avant de relancer Safari = tu repartiras de zéro.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2009)

omni a dit:


> Je profite de ce fil pour signaler ce qui m'arrive : depuis que j'ai téléchargé la version 4 de safari (officielle) c'est assez rigolo puisque quand j'essaie d'aller sur le refurb de chez aplle : safari plante et se ferme... a chaque fois !!!



Je ne sais pas si on a le droit de s'insérer dans une discussion. Si oui : j'ai installé la dernière version de safari et depuis mon scaner CanoScanLide60 ne marche plus. "cannot communicate with scanner"

Auriez vous une idée du problème ?
Albert


----------



## 123sylvainv (19 Juin 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Essaie Safari > Signets > Ajouter un signet à : TopSites.
> 
> Et si rien ne fonctionne, quitte Safari, et mets le fichier TopSites.plist (de Maison>Bibliothèque>Safari) sur le Bureau avant de relancer Safari = tu repartiras de zéro.



Super, merci pour l'astuce !
Faut que je voie aussi si un jour je fais la même boulette avec le pc du boulot (sur lequel j'ai aussi mis safari 4 en douce...)


----------



## AgentCarotte (20 Juin 2009)

Salut à tous, c'est mon premier message ici, donc 

Oui alors voilà, j'ai juste besoin d'un petit coup de main en fait. 
Je viens d'installer la version finale de Safari 4, seulement voilà, ayant détesté les onglets positionnés en haut de la version beta voilà qu'ils nous ressortent la même mais au même emplacement que sur Safari 3. 
Le truc c'est que je les trouve aussi laids que ceux de la version test, tellement laids que je n'ouvre plus d'onglets du tout (je sais, gros difficile ).

Après coup j'ai fait une petite recherche sur google dans le but de dénicher la solution pour retrouver mes bons vieux onglets tout carrés tout sobres présents dans Safari 3 ; j'ai alors trouvé des codes à ajouter dans le Terminal seulement voilà, bah les codes quand je les y colles (tel que c'est indiqué) bah ça n'y change rien, je redémarre Safari et quenini !

...

Un peu petit coup de main ici ne serait pas de refus, merci 

Carotte

Plus de chance dans "Internet et réseau"&#8230; Let's Go&#8230;


----------



## AgentCarotte (21 Juin 2009)

Ok...
Petit UP pour relancer.


----------



## Boali (21 Juin 2009)

Tout d'abord je voudrais dire que ce sujet je l'avais vu,mais que je n'y vois pas de rapport avec mon problème.
Maintenant je respecte votre choix que de ne pas vouloir multiplier les sujets ayant pour point commun le nom.

Revenons donc à mon problème qui lui aussi a rapport avec Safari 4,

Depuis que j'ai Safari 4 j'ai des bugs ,(environs tout les 2 heures mais c'est très aléatoire) le navigateur me dit qu'il a rencontré un problème et qu'il doit fermé.
J'ai seulement 4 ou 5 fenètres d'ouvertes.
Je n'ai jamais eu ce genre de désagrément avec la béta.

Merci d'avance pour vos infos et aide.


----------



## AgentCarotte (22 Juin 2009)

Une question me taraude...
Il y a un moyen d'effacer complètement Safari 4 de son ordinateur, dans le but de réinstaller Safari 3.2.3 ?
Non parce que mis à part le fait que Safari 4 soit un poil plus rapide (et encore.. je n'ai senti aucune différence) et ces maudits onglets tellement moches que je ne les utilise même lus... bah perso je vois pas trop l'intérêt de cette mise à jour (pour ma part).
Merci


----------



## marc-book (22 Juin 2009)

Boali a dit:


> Tout d'abord je voudrais dire que ce sujet je l'avais vu,mais que je n'y vois pas de rapport avec mon problème.
> Maintenant je respecte votre choix que de ne pas vouloir multiplier les sujets ayant pour point commun le nom.
> 
> Revenons donc à mon problème qui lui aussi a rapport avec Safari 4,
> ...



OK mais tu t'es encore gourré de sujet 

c'est plutôt là non ???
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/plantages-recurrents-safari-4-a-266280.html


----------



## Boali (22 Juin 2009)

Merci marc-book


----------



## zirko (22 Juin 2009)

Comment peut on faire pour que le champ de recherche en haut à droite n'affiche pas de suggestions ni les recherches récentes ?

Est ce possible ?

Merci beaucoup ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (22 Juin 2009)

Paramétrer Glims dans ses Préférences ?


----------



## zirko (22 Juin 2009)

Il faudrait que j'essaie avec Glims. 

Sinon il n'y a pas d'autres moyens ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (22 Juin 2009)

J'ai parlé de Glims parce que tu parlais de suggestions de recherche, et je ne connais que lui qui le fasse : si tu ne l'as pas installé, ce n'est pas lui le coupable ! 

Mais au lieu de parler de la fenêtre Google, tu parles peut-être de la fenêtre Rechercher Cmd-F (avec sa petite croix d'effacement).

Onyx > Nettoyage > Internet nettoie les recherches récentes, sinon.


----------



## zirko (23 Juin 2009)

Bon ben j'ai installé Glims comme ça le soucis est réglé. 

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## legentleman (23 Juin 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Encore une fois STOP !!! J'y vais sur le store et sur le refurb sans plantages de Safari 4 que ce soit sous Tiger ou Leopard sur 2 machines différentes&#8230;
> 
> Vous commencez à m'énerver&#8230;
> 
> ...


Je crois que c'est toi qui dit n'importe quoi, avec ce commentaire à la va vite. Safari 4 est une grosse merde. Il plante systématiquement chez moi, alors que je n'ai pas installé de "merdes" sur mon mac . J'en ai marre d'envoyer des rapports à chaque fois à Apple. J'ai décidé de renoncer à utiliser cette daube pour l'instant et me consacrer à firefox, opera et même la version test de chrome pour mac. honte à Apple


----------



## AgentCarotte (23 Juin 2009)

Aahh, je profite du message juste au-dessus pour relancer mon post auquel personne ne veut répondre :



AgentCarotte a dit:


> Une question me taraude...
> Il y a un moyen d'effacer complètement Safari 4 de son ordinateur, dans le but de réinstaller Safari 3.2.3 ?
> Non parce que mis à part le fait que Safari 4 soit un poil plus rapide (et encore.. je n'ai senti aucune différence) et ces maudits onglets tellement moches que je ne les utilise même plus (sans parler des bubs..)... bah perso je vois pas trop l'intérêt de cette mise à jour (pour ma part).
> Merci



Merci !


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Juin 2009)

legentleman a dit:


> Je crois que c'est toi qui dit n'importe quoi, avec ce commentaire à la va vite. Safari 4 est une grosse merde. Il plante systématiquement chez moi, alors que je n'ai pas installé de "merdes" sur mon mac . J'en ai marre d'envoyer des rapports à chaque fois à Apple. J'ai décidé de renoncer à utiliser cette daube pour l'instant et me consacrer à firefox, opera et même la version test de chrome pour mac. honte à Apple


Bon reprenons gentiment 

Grosso modo on trouve plus de gens venant poster pour des problèmes que ceux pour qui tout baigne 

Il est installé sur 3 Macs ici avec 4 configurations d'OSX différentes (2 Tiger et 2 Leopard) aucun soucis ou plantages depuis Cela doit faire plus d'une semaine pourtant

La plupart des soucis mentionnés par certains ont été résolu (plug-ins inadéquats ou autre)

La plupart de ceux qui ont suivis mon conseil de foncez dans l'install m'en ont remercié

Chercher l'erreur :mouais:

Tu ne mentionnes pas ton type d'ordi ni ton système

Qu'il y a t'il dans ton dossier ordi/biblio/Internet Plug-Ins ?

Il me semble qu'il y a aussi un autre truc à vérifier dans un dossier mais, je ne me rappelle plus lequel, mais cela doit-être dans ce fil

Relis le bien


----------



## Gone (23 Juin 2009)

J'ai cherché mais pas trouvé, comment faire comprendre à Safari 4 d'ouvrir un nouvel onglet au lieu qu'il ouvre une nouvelle fenêtre.

Merci.


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Juin 2009)

Gone a dit:


> J'ai cherché mais pas trouvé, comment faire comprendre à Safari 4 d'ouvrir un nouvel onglet au lieu qu'il ouvre une nouvelle fenêtre.
> 
> Merci.


C'est ici


----------



## FrançoisMacG (23 Juin 2009)

AgentCarotte a dit:


> Aahh, je profite du message juste au-dessus pour relancer mon post auquel personne ne veut répondre :
> 
> Merci !



Proprement = avec un clone ou une archive TM antérieurs à la mise à jour Safari 4.0, ou encore avec une ArchivReinstall

Rapidement = en mettant le fichier Safari3.app à la place du fichier Safari4.app dans ton dossier Applications.


----------



## Gone (23 Juin 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> C'est ici



Je t'aime toi


----------



## r e m y (23 Juin 2009)

Gone a dit:


> Je t'aime toi



Eh! y'a copyright!!!!


----------



## Gone (23 Juin 2009)

Désolé, alors je la refais :

Je vous aime 

En plus avec un jolie prénom


----------



## FrançoisMacG (23 Juin 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> C'est ici



Et c'est dans Glims aussi, pour les allergiques au Terminal. :rose:


----------

